# Minutes from the Oct CRSC meeting



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

They are very long so I'll only paste the beginning here, full minutes at the link.


> Coldwater Resources Steering Committee Grayling Ramada Inn Meeting Notes 10/7/2013
> Attending: Tom Buhr, Jim Schramm, John Walters, Linn Duling, Jim Bedford, Bryan Burroughs, Troy Zorn, Dave Borgeson Sr., Steve Mondrella, Christian LeSage (notes), Mark Tonello, Dennis Eade, Jim Dexter, Phil Schneeberger, Tracy Kolb, and Natural Resources Commissioner Rex Schlaybaugh, Jr.
> Welcome and Introductions
> Troy Zorn and fisheries chief Jim Dexter welcomed the committee and everyone introduced themselves.
> ...



http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/coldwater_minutes_oct_7_2013_440638_7.pdf


----------

